# Sentra kit on sale....sort of



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I was just browsing and thought U guyz might be intrested....


Its ImportFan's Buddy Kit..




























I dont think this kit is too common...I def. would take this over Extreme or Combat....


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

looks nice... i would like to see it in white


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *looks nice... i would like to see it in white  *



oh yes white would be nice.....


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=204484#post204484

Seth


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

the skirts resemble slightly the SEL skirts... I like.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

the price I don't like


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=204484#post204484
> 
> Seth *


Great minds think alike..... 

OH yeah and the prices reflect my "sort of" in the title....


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Great minds think alike.....
> 
> OH yeah and the prices reflect my "sort of" in the title.... *


lol

If I had the cash this would be the kit I would get....


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

From GTP, I would worry about the fit and finish.

The Drift rear bumper I got from them was a $300.00 waste of fiberglass.

Ask ScorchN200Sx what he's having to do to it to even get it on a car.

Don't waste your money.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

What was so bad about the kit? was it warped or something?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

LethalAudio said:


> *What was so bad about the kit? was it warped or something? *


NAh it was just no where near the specs of our car....but 1CLN can elaborate better.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well here the deal everyone..

if you REALLY want that kit then ill get it for you guys way cheaper than GTP sells on their site.

but the thing is i wont take it back i wont refund ur money and i wont exchange it if you buy it.

all warning about fitment and stuff has been said by sean , myself and MP2050 but if u really really want it then that just let me know but keep in mind it may take alot of work to make it fit


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

You will end up spending another $500.00 - $1000.00 to get a body shop to get them to fit. 
Not only that, but the "blue glass" that they rave about is total shit. The finish on that thing was a complete disaster.

It's really too bad that they are the only company paying much attention to the B14 as far as kits go.....

They want to be AeroGear, but the blue glass from AeroGear is 100000000000000X better.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i 2nd that. my friend owns a body shop and his son ordered a kit from them. he said the blue glass is total shit and not thick at all. he had to custom fiberglass the bumper just to make it line up to the stock mounts. beware!!!! lol


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

im pretty sure importfan has bad feedback on the vendor section of the forums too.


----------

